# 3G iPhone Only works on Edge!



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can help explain this odd situation with my iPhone 3g (White 16GB, Rogers Wireless).

As others in Canada have already noted, a few weeks ago, I started getting the missed call issues. Not always of course, but on semi-regular occasions I would get notification that a call had been missed. The phone never rang, callers reported it went straight to voicemail. Later in the day, the phone worked normally and I received calls. Even when the calls were missed, I was able to use the phone immediately to call out to the person in question.

Odd to be sure. But certainly a network issue - especially as others have reported the same.

However, last week my phone stopped getting a 3G network connection consistently. I would get the NO SERVICE icon instead of bars or network name. After a day or so of this (with an occasional proper connection) and a call to Rogers, they authorized a new phone. Not wanting to wait, I opted to go to my nearest Apple Store to get a replacement.

The replacement appeared to function normally - but it really does not. Despite having full bars and 3G showing - the phone is note 'really' connected to the network. Calls fail and Safari reports it is not connected to the internet. The phone also drops its connection at regular intervals - showing only the name Rogers, and less than 1 bar. It then reconnects to full bars and 3G (after a period of time) - but 9 times out of ten, it drops it again. When it does not drop - it only occasionally works as expected.

Disabling 3G and using Edge fixes this completely. The phone functions perfectly.

I have tried all the usual steps with the new phone (as I had tried with my original phone). Resetting Network Settings, restore etc... Swapped the sim card with my wife's new 3G Blackberry bold - my phone still craps out on 3G. This would SEEM to indicate yet another faulty phone - but two in a row with the same issue? Really? with the other 3G issues on Rogers currently? 

Rogers has escalated to the network guys, but nothing from them yet. Last tech support call suggested that it is a known issue and the phone software may be corrupted. It was suggested that a restore and setup as a new phone (not using backups) might fix it. It did not.

Anyone else?


Stu


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Myself and two colleagues had the exact same problem with our iPhones in Kitchener. Problem we were told was with 3G network in the area getting hammered and that they were working to solve problem. In the meantime, was told to use Edge and we all got a discount on our bill and $5 off each month for the duration of the contract. After a couple of weeks, it started working again but last week, had one issue of a dropped call. Called Rogers back and complained, and got another discount on that months bill. 

I think Rogers had no idea the iPhone was going to be as popular as it was.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

You know what, it's weird to read this because I've experienced this lately as well (Missed calls and receiving a Txt saying I have voicemail, yet the phone didn't ring). But this morning when I woke up I had "No Service", this has happened once before, I live in downtown Ottawa, so my 3G Connection is always full bars. Turning off 3G didn't fix the "No Service" I connected it to iTunes and it works again. 

But I'm starting to really get fed up as every iPhone (I'm on 3rd 3G) has had some issues. The best iPhone I had was the 1st GEN one, and I really regret selling it to get the 3G, as I experienced 0 problems with the first model. 

Are these issues relating to the Rogers Network or the phone itself?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Rounder said:


> You know what, it's weird to read this because I've experienced this lately as well (Missed calls and receiving a Txt saying I have voicemail, yet the phone didn't ring). But this morning when I woke up I had "No Service", this has happened once before, I live in downtown Ottawa, so my 3G Connection is always full bars. Turning off 3G didn't fix the "No Service" I connected it to iTunes and it works again.
> 
> But I'm starting to really get fed up as every iPhone (I'm on 3rd 3G) has had some issues. The best iPhone I had was the 1st GEN one, and I really regret selling it to get the 3G, as I experienced 0 problems with the first model.
> 
> Are these issues relating to the Rogers Network or the phone itself?


So to which issues are you both referring? Are you both having your 3G connection dropped and reset? Are you not able to use data while showing full bars on 3G. Or are you only talking about the missed calls issue, which is widely known? Just trying to clarify a consensus here...

Stu


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Same problem, unreliable 3G cutting out after 5 sec. calling out, can't call in, in urban Ottawa. Working fine with 3G off. Unaceptable. Biggest problem was loss of use of phone for busy day until I had time to call tech support for the advice to shut off 3G. Phone is with wife all day, so it either works as it is suposed to or it doesn't, she has neither time nor inclination to troubleshoot during her workday. Called customer support and got $5/month for a year to try and keep me as a Roger's customer. I'll give them a chance to sort it out for that, but not forever.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

lnorman said:


> Same problem, unreliable 3G cutting out after 5 sec. calling out, can't call in, in urban Ottawa. Working fine with 3G off. Unaceptable. Biggest problem was loss of use of phone for busy day until I had time to call tech support for the advice to shut off 3G. Phone is with wife all day, so it either works as it is suposed to or it doesn't, she has neither time nor inclination to troubleshoot during her workday. Called customer support and got $5/month for a year to try and keep me as a Roger's customer. I'll give them a chance to sort it out for that, but not forever.


Well, I can report now that after another phone swap today at the Apple Store, the phone appeared to be operating perfectly for the first two hours. I then decided to let Rogers replace my SIM card as well (The sim in the iphone was a newer one already - but you never know if it became flaky) and the phone has been operating perfectly for about 6 hours now. 

This is a HUGE improvement and my issue was obviously iPhone unit related. I put it this way because I am not 100% convinced personally that it was hardware. Perhaps the OS became corrupted even after restoring from a backup. That said, I DID do a restore to factory without using a personal backup today - but the now replaced phone still was not working properly.

The new phone cam with 2.1 pre-installed and I rebuilt the phone using iTunes and not an old backup. This last lie of thought may be pointless, but I thought I would put it out there just in case.

For those with my issue, I suggest a new phone. For those missing calls occasionally and getting the WhoCalled texts instead, I believe it is a well known Rogers issue and they are working on a fix from what I know.


Hope this helps!

Stu


----------

